# marriage certificate attestation question



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi All,

i have been trawling the forum and also online, but still need come clarification.

My wife (canadia) and I (british) are moving to Dubai in April. I will be sponsoring her, as part of the entry and residency procedure for her I need

"The original Marriage Certificate (translated to Arabic or English) attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in UAE + two (2) photocopies"

We currently live in the UK but our marriage certificate is Canadian. Reading online we need to get our marriage certificate attested by the UAE embassy in Canada first, as this was where it was issue.

But I have just read this link Get documents attested in Dubai or get a true copy of an original

Which leads me to think that I can get our marriage certificate attested in Dubai when we arrive, and nothing needs to be done beforehand.

Can anyone clarify the correct process on whats need to be done to our marriage certificate before we apply for residency and also before we arrive.

I just had my UK degree notorised and attested here in the UK, if I need to get my Canadian wedding certificate notorised and attested in Canada beforehand, this may prove to be a challenge as we live in the UK and we are leaving for Dubai mid April.

Thanks in advance to all who reply!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

the marriage certificate needs to be attested in Canada.
As a final step to the attestation (applies to your education certis as well) - but not always enforced - is the fact that the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of UAE needs to attest as well (to verify the UAE embassy attestation in home country).


----------



## mdabubacker (Mar 13, 2014)

what rsinner indicated is spot on. Your marriage certificates need to be attested by the govt authorities in Canada and the UAE embassy in Canada. Then MEA in UAE need to validate it finally.

I just went through this process and I used a provider back in the states to do this for me. Try a google search and you will get the list of providers who can do this for you.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

We are British but married in US. We paid a service who had it all done in 2 weeks and cost approx $300 for everything but postage. We used Shop & Ship for that though.


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, I'll get working on finding a company in Canada who can process all this.


----------



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

ok now check this out, i did the same for my marriage certificate, but they are saying i have to get the certificate attested again from UAE, even though i got attested it from UAE embassy and from my government office.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jxx said:


> ok now check this out, i did the same for my marriage certificate, but they are saying i have to get the certificate attested again from UAE, even though i got attested it from UAE embassy and from my government office.


which is correct.
Step 1: Relevant govt. department in the country where the certi is issued
Step 2: UAE Embassy in the country where the certi is issued
Step 3: Ministry of Foreign AFfairs in UAE.
It is a standard process - not sure what you had heard before.


----------



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

Have you tried contacting the Canadian High Commission in London? I know some of the HC's will certify documents which is good enough. We had a company do ours for us based in West Yorkshire, although it wasn't a Canadian certificate, it was Barbados.


----------



## dubaikim (Apr 20, 2014)

good luck with it, no idea to do it


----------



## faliju (Dec 24, 2015)

Can you offer more information on how you got your Barbados certificate attested? Did the HC of Barbados in London certify? We were also married in Barbados and need our certificate attested.


----------



## Robins_1012 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Barbados Certificate*

Hi, this is a bit of a long shot as this is an old thread but I was wondering if you were able to help. I have now moved to the UAE with my husband and we need to get our Barbados wedding certificate attested/certified and are having a real issue with it. How did you manage to go about it? Everywhere we try keeps sending us somewhere else and nobody seems to know the correct way to go about it.

I'd appreciate any help on the matter.


----------

